# Connexion Belgacom lente -> turbodsl.be



## Philippe (21 Août 2006)

Depuis quelques jours, ma connexion est très lente. Certaines pages refusent de s'ouvrir. J'ai donc pris contact avec Belgacom, mon FAI qui m'a conseillé de procéder à quelques tests notamment grâce à http://www.turbodsl.be et à http://www.speedtest.nl/
Bon ma vitesse de download est normale, mais ce qui est étrange (et que le helpdesk n'a pas pu m'expliquer) ce sont tous ces caractères qui s'affichent en bas de page et qui normalement n'ont rien à faire là.
Voici une copie d'écran :





Qu'est-ce que ça peut bien être selon vous ?
Merci !


----------



## Arlequin (22 Août 2006)

Philippe a dit:
			
		

> Depuis quelques jours, ma connexion est tr&#232;s lente. Certaines pages refusent de s'ouvrir. J'ai donc pris contact avec Belgacom, mon FAI qui m'a conseill&#233; de proc&#233;der &#224; quelques tests notamment gr&#226;ce &#224; http://www.turbodsl.be et &#224; http://www.speedtest.nl/
> Bon ma vitesse de download est normale, mais ce qui est &#233;trange (et que le helpdesk n'a pas pu m'expliquer) ce sont tous ces caract&#232;res qui s'affichent en bas de page et qui normalement n'ont rien &#224; faire l&#224;.
> Voici une copie d'&#233;cran :
> 
> ...


 
Bonjour

qu'as tu comme b&#233;cane ? un portable ? si oui, peux tu l'essayer chez qqun d'autre ? 

qu'as tu comme modem ? peux tu en essayer un autre ? 

je viens de lancer le test speedsl, en suis &#224; 411.7 et n'ai pas ces caract&#232;res (suis sous firefox)

&#224; +


----------



## Philippe (22 Août 2006)

Salut Arlequin.
C'est un eMac, et j'ai aussi un routeur plus un PC dans la chambre de ma fille qui me prend parfois la moitié de ma bande passante...  
Refait le test aujourd'hui, la vitesse est bonne cette fois (471 kBps) et sous Firefox au lieu de cette suite de caractères (sous Safari), j'obtiens un tableau comparatif (_My opinion_ etc) que je n'ai pas avec Safari -> c'est sûrement Safari qui ne prend pas le tableau, et les caractères en question, ben c'est du code, tout simplement.
Pas normal, certes, mais pas très grave donc.  
Merci de ton aide !


----------



## Arlequin (23 Août 2006)

Philippe a dit:
			
		

> Salut Arlequin.
> C'est un eMac, et j'ai aussi un routeur plus un PC dans la chambre de ma fille qui me prend parfois la moitié de ma bande passante...
> Refait le test aujourd'hui, la vitesse est bonne cette fois (471 kBps) et sous Firefox au lieu de cette suite de caractères (sous Safari), j'obtiens un tableau comparatif (_My opinion_ etc) que je n'ai pas avec Safari -> c'est sûrement Safari qui ne prend pas le tableau, et les caractères en question, ben c'est du code, tout simplement.
> Pas normal, certes, mais pas très grave donc.
> Merci de ton aide !


 
avec plaisir  

et mets un compteur sur le mac de ta fille...... ça peut servir     

à+


----------

